# Pokemon X/Y Official Announcement (3DS)



## Sofos




----------



## NaYoN

Finally, 3D!


----------



## Radau

To be honest I was hoping for Ruby & Sapphire remakes but I dig this too! Now I have to buy a 3DS...


----------



## Alex6534

^A Hoen remake would be immense! Still play emerald on my Nexus 7.... but yeah, this looks like it could have a lot of potential


----------



## Rustee

Was kind of wishing for a R/S/E remake.. but oh well. The starters look awesome imo.


----------



## Radau

Alex6534 said:


> ^A Hoen remake would be immense! Still play emerald on my Nexus 7.... but yeah, this looks like it could have a lot of potential



I play Emerald on my Galaxy all the time! hahaha
On first impression I'm leading towards Fennekin..


----------



## TheFerryMan

here is the game trailer by itself



christ i want it D: though now i have to get a 3DSxl


----------



## MetalBuddah

Finally, a Pokemon game in 3D!!! Glad I sold my PS3 and switched to 3ds and pc


----------



## WaffleTheEpic

What?! The name isn't a color?! I DON'T LIKE CHANGE


----------



## vampiregenocide

I'm looking forward to this. It's been a while since I played Pokemon. I played Leaf Green, but no generations after III. I think I'll pick this up when it's out. Also, here are the later evolutions of the starters.


----------



## MFB

Looks like my prediction of Froakie being the coolest starter is holding true at the moment. I'm a sucker for Water types


----------



## MetalBuddah

MFB said:


> Looks like my prediction of Froakie being the coolest starter is holding true at the moment. I'm a sucker for Water types



Water type is best type


----------



## TheFerryMan

vampiregenocide said:


> I'm looking forward to this. It's been a while since I played Pokemon. I played Leaf Green, but no generations after III. I think I'll pick this up when it's out. Also, here are the later evolutions of the starters.



if that's what they turn out looking like...I swear to God, i will poop.


----------



## Alex6534

Fuuuuuuck! It comes out a month after I start my third year at Uni....... might as well kiss my social life goodbye


----------



## StevenC

I hope they have some awesome looking 3DS/3DSXL to go along with it. The thing about Nintendo is so many people will buy their consoles for the sake of only a few games, and in anticipation of those games.


----------



## Sofos

StevenC said:


> I hope they have some awesome looking 3DS/3DSXL to go along with it. The thing about Nintendo is so many people will buy their consoles for the sake of only a few games, and in anticipation of those games.



Animal Crossing, Pokemon, Luigi's Mansion and SSB for me.


----------



## TheHandOfStone

Over on Smogon, people are speculating about the starters having secondary types. The idea of Grass/Dark, Fire/Psychic, and Water/Fighting secondary types appearing came up based on the moves the starters are seen using. This would effectively mean that the combat triangle runs *both ways* like in the fully-evolved Gen IV 'mons. I don't know if this will end up being the case, but it's highly fascinating speculation.


----------



## Sofos

I'm thinking Grass/Steel, Fire/Psychic and Water/Ice or something.


----------



## Origin

Just got a DS Lite and have been content with it...then this happens. FFS. Looks great, thank god I still have three generations to plod through before I'm caught up, or I'd be pretty blueballed right now.


----------



## The Reverend

I'll definitely have to get a 3DS for this.


----------



## Sofos

i do think those starter forms are legit, considering that Chespin is a cross between Chestnut and Pin, which could be from a Hedgehog, which relates to the following:
His French name is Marisson, and the French word for Hedgehog is Hérisson.


----------



## Fiction

God damn this looks good, I was about to buy a DS Lite, but might need a 3ds now


----------



## Sofos

Fiction said:


> God damn this looks good, I was about to buy a DS Lite, but might need a 3ds now



Go with a 3DSXL. Much MUCH better battery life. and the screen is literally the size of two original DS screens.


----------



## Sofos

Legendary's names officially announced:


----------



## CloudAC

Radau said:


> To be honest I was hoping for Ruby & Sapphire remakes but I dig this too! Now I have to buy a 3DS...



Now that they've introduced this new 3D style, chances are it will be in the remake which means quite a cool new twist on the game!


----------



## Sofos

The games are both officially available for pre-order at Gamestop, in-store and online!


----------



## Choop

Wowowowowowowow, excitement! This is really making me want a 3ds...why must my love for video games conflict with my love for guitar stuff?!? It's hard on a broke student. XD


----------



## Sofos

Pretty much a necrobump, but for good reason, to update the list of announced Pokemon:

Sylveon. Eevee evo, Type unknown:





Mewtwo: Awakened Form. Method of change unknown:





Yamchan. Fighting type:





Yayakoma. Normal/Flying type:





Elikiteru. Normal/Electric type:





Gogoat. Grass type. Able to ride on in field:





Character customization:


----------



## Xiphos68

Rustee said:


> Was kind of wishing for a R/S/E remake.. but oh well.





Ruby was rad!


----------



## TheHandOfStone

Gogoat.  Hyped for the lizard though...Normal/Electric is brand-new typing with few weaknesses (or resistances ).

Also, Sylveon or whatever it's called is totally gonna be normal-type, you watch the trailer and (s)he uses Swift and Trump Card. While these moves are not exclusive to any Eeveelution, it's odd that they'd be playing them up. Also, Pink Bow was (is?) a Normal-boosting item and the thing is covered in them.


----------



## metaljohn

I have loved every generation thus far, I don't expect this one to be any different. I like Fennekin and that goat one


----------



## The Reverend

I'm down with Yamchan (Yanma?) because my last name is Apanda and I have an affinity for pandas.


----------



## Don Vito

SoldiersOfFilth said:


> Gogoat. Grass type. Able to ride on in field:


Naming him Gaahl.


----------



## metaljohn

Don Vito said:


> Naming him Gaahl.



They should have made it a Dark type.


----------



## Sofos

Via Serebii:


> Following its reveal in CoroCoro on Saturday, The Pokémon Company has now announced the US names of the latest Pokémon. First, Gogoat shall be known as *Gogoat*. Elikiteru will be known as *Helioptile*, Yayakoma will be known as *Fletchling* and Yancham will be known as *Panchum*. In addition to this, they have also confirmed a few other bits. First, the Karos Region shall be called *Kalos* and Miare City shall be called *Lumiose* City. The move Parting Remark will be called *Parting Shot* and Parabola Charge will be *Parabolic Charge*.
> It also confirms that at certain points you'll be able to get new outfits and accessories for your Trainer!


----------



## TheHandOfStone

I'm liking these games the more I see of them. White 2 was my first Pokemon game since Emerald, but aside from tweaks to the battle mechanics I felt little had changed. I tired of it more quickly than I would have expected. I don't expect the same to happen with X or Y (haven't decided yet ). The substantial overworld changes remind me of Pokemon Colosseum, except probably with a story that doesn't suck.  That's a good thing by my book - I've been waiting for the cartridge games to catch up with more modern RPG designs forever.


----------



## troyguitar

I haven't played anything since the original Red/Blue back when they first came out (~15 years ago?) - If I were interested in potentially playing some more, what would you guys suggest starting with? I own no gaming systems besides a PC at this point.

Have they released any versions of the games for iPhone and/or Android?


----------



## Sofos

troyguitar said:


> I haven't played anything since the original Red/Blue back when they first came out (~15 years ago?) - If I were interested in potentially playing some more, what would you guys suggest starting with? I own no gaming systems besides a PC at this point.
> 
> Have they released any versions of the games for iPhone and/or Android?



No, they haven't, but you can get all of the gen 1, 2 and 3 games to work on iPhone/Android through the use of emulators. 

I only know how to work the Android emu, but the best one is called "Tiger GBA". After you download and install that, you would have to find the ROM file online, which I cannot supply, link or file. A simple google of "Pokemon ______ ROM" would suffice (For the space, put Red/Blue/Yellow for Gen I, Gold/Silver/Crystal for Gen II, or Ruby/Sapphire/Emerald/FireRed/LeafGreen for Gen III)


----------



## hk_golgatha

The guy who name dropped the released Pokemon before their official release has rumored a new type, the fairy type. Sylveon would belong to such a group. It will supposedly be immune to dragon type moves and super effective against them, which would be interesting and warrant a change in the traditional elite four. Other pokemon would be retyped to meet the new type
I heard Mawile would be fairy/steel.
Of course this is all speculation.


----------



## hk_golgatha

Oh and the final evolutions of the starters are rumored to be dual type and double up on the trump tree. Fire/psychic, water/dark, grass/fighting. If true, I'm gonna need new pants over a fire/psychic starter.


----------



## TheHandOfStone

Honestly, Dragon-typing is really dumb as it is now, as it combines with any Fire/Fighting/Ground move for (almost) perfect coverage. However, a Dragon immunity would be too heavy a nerf considering it only hits other Dragons for x2 damage. It'd be nice if fairies just resisted Dragons instead - that way us Sunny Day-lovers could pack other dragon counters besides Heatran and, well...more dragons. 

And yeah, I've heard that rumor. I've actually been _*hoping*_ they'd do something like that forever now - start off with a one-directional triangle and then add in secondary coverage to reverse it. Dark, Psychic, and Fighting were my three "theory" types that could easily achieve this (though Psychic gets shafted slightly due to Dark's complete immunity). Nonetheless, it's a cool idea and I really hope it's actually true.


----------



## piggins411

I love that there are some Pokemon nerds here. I'm pretty excited for these, but I may just buy the game and use my friend's 3DS because I'm too cheap to buy one myself.


----------



## Don Vito

I sold my 3DS to my step dad's son for next to nothing(his mother is an illegal and has like no money). I'm happy I made some kid happy, but I'm seriously regretting it now The only thing I ever played on it was MK7 online, but now we have all these other cool games out for it.. damn! I'll probably re-purchase just for this, but it guts me because I also want a PS Vita


----------



## troyguitar

I almost want to jailbreak my iphone only to put pokemon on it 

Started playing blue last night on my laptop in bed, those games are addicting.


----------



## Fiction

troyguitar said:


> I almost want to jailbreak my iphone only to put pokemon on it



I did that last year, only reason was pokemon and the ability to pull down that screen and have music controls. But had to reset to factory after a while as the OS went weird.

Was half way through Final Fantasy V as well


----------



## Don Vito

Got rid of this for an iPhone.






I cry every night.


----------



## The Reverend

I remember when G/S/C came out and the new types where mind-blowing. Granted, I was like 12, but still. I don't know why they haven't added a new type every generation. It'd move things around a bit. And just like someone said up there, I think it would be cool if the starters were Dark, Psychic, and Fighting types, and they quit doing that stupid dual-typing thing for starters.


----------



## hk_golgatha

As long as I don't get another damn fire/fighting starter I'm golden. After Blaziken I got really tired of that trend lol.


----------



## troyguitar

So I found out that they remade the originals (Yes I was out of the loop) and restarted yesterday on LeafGreen instead of Blue. Playing on an emulator is pretty awesome with the speed-up button to skip over stuff. Even the MIDI music gets sped up and sounds like DragonForce 

What's the best follow-up to LeafGreen?


----------



## Fiction

Heart Gold/Soul Silver


----------



## piggins411

troyguitar said:


> So I found out that they remade the originals (Yes I was out of the loop) and restarted yesterday on LeafGreen instead of Blue. Playing on an emulator is pretty awesome with the speed-up button to skip over stuff. Even the MIDI music gets sped up and sounds like DragonForce
> 
> What's the best follow-up to LeafGreen?



Ahhhh the speed up feature. Got to be careful on the older ones with it though. You'll end up halfway across the map with no clue how you got there


----------



## hk_golgatha

Heard that the dual type starters will be a reverse trump loop rather than a double. So the grass and water dual type would flip.


----------



## Sofos




----------



## hk_golgatha

DIAGONAL MOVEMENT?!
I'm in. Nintendo! Have my money!

In response to the Mewtwo Strikes Back pic, that is still the only movie to date to ever make me cry (and in my defense I was about 5 when I first saw it).


----------



## Fiction

I watched pokemon 2000 on my 16th and 18th birthdays, and still watch it every few months, up there with one of my favourite movies of all time


----------



## TheHandOfStone

That pic is from Mewtwo Strikes Back (the 1st movie)...
Pokemon 2000 was aight though.


----------



## Sofos

Pretty much copied from Pokebeach.

X and Y will be released worldwide on October 12th

New Pokemon:



> *Noivern* is _*Flying/Dragon*_, 4' 11", 187.4 lbs., and uses a new attack called _Boomburst_.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Vivillon* is _*Bug/Flying*_, 3' 11", 37.5 lbs., and can learn _Struggle Bug_. It evolves from *Spewpa*, who has not been revealed yet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Skrelp* is _*Poison/Water*_ type.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Clauncher* is *Water* type.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Talonflame* is _*Fire/Flying*_ type. It is rumoured to be the evolution of *Fletchling*.



Fairy-type:



> The *Fairy type* was officially revealed: Fairy-types include *Sylveon* (Fairy), *Gardevoir* (Psychic/Fairy), *Jigglypuff* (Normal/Fairy), and *Marill* (Water/Fairy).
> *Fairy* is super effective against *Dragon-type*.
> 
> *Sylveon* knows a new move called _Moonblast_, a *Fairy-type* move which lowers its target's Sp. Atk stat. *Gardevoir* can learn _Fairy Wind_.



Pokemon-amie:



> There will be a new Pokemon interacting feature called _*Pokemon-amie*_, which allows you to bond with your Pokemon by petting them, feeding them, and playing with them to "deepen the connection between you." You can copy the actions they're performing with your 3DS to make them even happier too.


----------



## TheHandOfStone

I can see it now: Fairy-type is going to ruin Hidden Power mechanics.


----------



## shawnt3

This looks awesome.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Guess this is the perfect time for me to get back into Pokemon. Stole my brother's copy of Heartgold and went to town.


----------



## Severance

I'm throwing my money at the screen and nothing is happening.


----------



## Mexi

Pokemon as cats!


----------



## Sofos

More new Pokemon:

Scatterbug (Bug)





Evolves into Spewpa (Bug)





Evolves into the previously announced Vivillon (Bug/Flying)





Litleo (Fire/Normal)





Flabébé (Fairy)





Honedge (Steel/Ghost)


----------



## TheHandOfStone

I'm happy about Steel-Ghost, but really hope it doesn't get Levitate. 4 immunities would be too many.


----------



## Saber_777

TheHandOfStone said:


> I'm happy about Steel-Ghost, but really hope it doesn't get Levitate. 4 immunities would be too many.


 
Than its the perfect pokemon to use. 

Sorry, I am late to the SSO party but I already have Y pre-ordered. I'm actually most excited for Vivillion (if I spelled it right) although the Ghost/Steel is awesome. I really like Chandelured. I am a sucker for Ghost. I could have cried when Froslass was out. Ghost/Ice for the win. 

I also haven't seen anyones thoughts on 'horde mode' and 'sky battle's. Maybe I skipped it everyone talking about it.


----------



## Sofos

First off, it has been announced that Xerneas is a pure Fairy type, and Yveltal is a Dark/Flying type. (Confirming my suspicions and cementing my choice in Y version.)

The evolution for Pancham has been announced.

Pancham (Fighting)





Evolves into

Goronda (Fighting/Dark)







> Old Rumour: Pancham evolves into Pangoro in the early level 30s. In order to evolve Pancham into Pangoro, you need to have one other Dark-type Pokemon in your party. Pangoro&#8217;s type is Fighting/Dark.



Maika (Dark/Psychic)





Evolves into

Karamanero (Dark/Psychic)







> Old Rumor: A Pokemon named Inkay evolves into Malimar. To evolve it, you have to hold your 3DS upside-down when it levels up (the 3DS has an accelerometer and gyroscope, so it can detect that). Malimar&#8217;s type is Dark/Psychic.



Peroppafu (Fairy)





Shushup (Fairy)


----------



## The Reverend

Goronda and I are gonna f--k shit up. You can count on it.


----------



## Sofos

This pokemon was shown during a trailer or X and Y before the new movie, which premiered in Japan today:

Oorotto:


----------



## Draceius

How the .... did I miss this thread, glad to see there is a decent pokemon fanbase on here, anyone here competitive battle, any predictions for how any of the new pokemon will be tier, or how battling will evolve. I already know volturn is going to be broken as hell.


----------



## TheHandOfStone

Legit or not?

EXCLUSIVE Pokémon X and Y Insider Info!! (July 2013) - YouTube


----------



## Sofos

Possibly. Only time will tell.

Also, on Monday I went out and preordered both X and Y


----------



## Alberto7

X and Y might actually get me back into Pokemon. I haven't played since Crystal (gen II), and I was about to get White shortly after it came out, but I never did. However, there are so many awesome new features on X and Y that I am feeling an urge to get back into it! I'm becoming dizzy with how many awesome new Pokemon there are!  Also, the new fairy type and Sylveon are winning me over. I always love seeing a new Eevee evolution. I want an Eevee pet ;.;


----------



## Sofos

A whole new mechanic was announced today: The MegaForm. Confirmed forms include: MegaBlaziken, MegaMewtwo, MegaAmpharos (who is Electric/Dragon), MegaMawile, MegaLucario and MegaAbsol


----------



## Alberto7

^ omg omg omg omg, MegaMewtwo?! I need to see that. All my life I've always wanted to see some sort of evolution for Mewtwo. MegaBlaziken and MegaLucario look badass as well. I want this(these) game(s).


----------



## Sofos

Alberto7 said:


> ^ omg omg omg omg, MegaMewtwo?! I need to see that. All my life I've always wanted to see some sort of evolution for Mewtwo. MegaBlaziken and MegaLucario look badass as well. I want this(these) game(s).



its the previously released form. the one with the tail on the head.


----------



## Alberto7

Aaahhh I had completely missed that! Jesus, he looks awesome. I hadn't noticed, but Mewtwo + MegaMewtwo = Frieza + Majin Buu


----------



## Sofos

Following their reveal in CoroCoro yesterday, The Pokémon Company has now announced the US names of the latest Pokémon and features.


First, the Mega Evolutions; MegaMewtwo, MegaBlaziken, MegaAmpharos, MegaMawile, MegaLucario and MegaAbsol retain their Japanese names. Lucario needs an item called Lucarionite.

Next, the rabbit Pokémon Horubii is to be called Bunnelby . Its new special ability, Cheek Pouches, has the name of Cheek Pouch. If a Pokémon with this Ability eats a Berry during battle, it will not only reap the benefit from the Berry, but the Pokémon will also be able to regain HP.

Next, the Electric/Fairy-type Pokémon Dedenne will be known as Dedenne. It knows Nuzzle, which looks cute as the user nuzzles up to a target with its cheeks fully charged, but its quite dangerous! Nuzzle will do damage while paralyzing the opponent.

Next, the pre-evolution of Gogoat, Meekuru will be known as Skiddo. It is rideable in the field.

Next, the Gym Leader Koruni will be known in English as Korrina. She is the Gym Leader in Shalour City where the Tower of Mastery is.

The Torchic distribution is also confirmed for North America and Europe.

Super Training or S.T. is being introduced in Pokémon X and Pokémon Y, allowing players to help their Pokémon grow stronger when theyre not in battle. On the Touch Screen of the Nintendo 3DS system, players can have their Pokémon participate in Super Training, activities that will increase a Pokémons base stats, the underlying values that define its HP, Attack, Defense, Sp. Atk, Sp. Def, and Speed stats.

One Super Training activity involves having Pokémon train by facing huge Pokémon-shaped Balloon Bots in a virtual space, with both sides trying to shoot balls into the opponents goal. Using the Circle Pad and Touch Screen to avoid shots from the Balloon Bots while landing their own in the goal, players will enjoy this action-packed feature while increasing their Pokémons base stats to help them become stronger for battle.

For a more casual way to help Pokémon strengthen their base stats, Core Training lets players set up training bags, earned by completing Super-Training Regimens, for Pokémon in their party to use. Pokémon will work on Core Training by themselves, raising their stats on their own. By tapping on the Touch Screen during a Core Training session, players can help their Pokémon increase their base stats, too. Players will be able to see how their Pokémon are doing at their Core Training at any time from the main Super Training screen.

EVs can now be tracked by an Effort o Meter which shows the progress of the Pokémon and the amount in can still have.


----------



## Alex6534

TOTALLY buying my little bro this game so I can nick it off him when he's at school


----------



## TheHandOfStone

I love that you can finally alter EVs by putting in work now. RNG abuse and chain breeding always deterred me from taking competitive battling seriously on anything other than simulators. Now there's a more reasonable way to have competitively-fit 'mons without breaking immersion so heavily.


----------



## Radau

Ampharos? More like Amphabulous!


----------



## TheHandOfStone

^ Should be his Mega form's official name imo.


----------



## Sofos

hoooly shit, you can jump ledges


----------



## Mendez

Yep. I'm buying both.


----------



## The Reverend

Y'all done lost yo f--kin' minds, WHERE'S MY MEGACHARIZARD? WHERE'S MY MEGABLASTOISE? WHERE'S MY MEGAVENUSAURRRRRRR?


----------



## Rustee

Not 100% X/Y related, but looks like there's a series based around Red from the original manga coming out.


----------



## Alberto7

Wow, that has so much potential! Right in the childhood  It's f*cking LANCE in there, yo! I hope Sabrina makes the cut as well; she's always been one of my favorite gym leaders.


----------



## Sofos

Confirmed that it is NOT based on the manga, sadly, but the games themselves.


----------



## hk_golgatha

Even then, I am very okay with this.
That game = my childhood.


----------



## Alberto7

It'd be also good to know if it'll be a one-off TV special (which would make me sad), or an actual new series. I've been reading on Serebiiforums (even though I know nothing about their reliability) that it might just be a TV special. However, they haven't given any sources to back up those claims.


----------



## Alex6534

Thought this would be particularly relevant for the last few posts 


Also... 


I literally just found out about all these tonight....I've got 4 weeks until uni. F*ck me I've got some work to do


----------



## Sofos

Oh trust me, AshGray is my favourite romhack by far. played through it a few times. My team of lvl 40s Gyarados, Venusaur and Pidgeot is near unbeatable.


----------



## MFB

The Reverend said:


> Y'all done lost yo f--kin' minds, WHERE'S MY MEGACHARIZARD? WHERE'S MY MEGABLASTOISE? WHERE'S MY MEGAVENUSAURRRRRRR?



Uh...BRO






First 3 on the list of confirmed Pokemon granted the MEGA evolution. You're welcome.


----------



## Sofos

MFB said:


> Uh...BRO
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> First 3 on the list of confirmed Pokemon granted the MEGA evolution. You're welcome.



No MegaMetagross? i quit


----------



## Alex6534

I've just started AshGray, got as far as Brock and that's it so far.. Mainly because my nexus 7 now won't charge . Looking forward to trying light platinum too.


----------



## metaljohn

MFB said:


> Uh...BRO
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> First 3 on the list of confirmed Pokemon granted the MEGA evolution. You're welcome.



Every new bit of info that comes out for this just makes me more and more excited. This will be the only generation so far that I will be getting both versions.


----------



## Sofos

metaljohn said:


> Every new bit of info that comes out for this just makes me more and more excited. This will be the only generation so far that I will be getting both versions.



Well then, you will LOVE this:

Older Pokemon confirmed to be getting new cries!

Via Pokebeach:


> Some Japanese fans who attended the Pokemon Game Show event this past weekend were crafty enough to plug in an audio cable to the 3DS units demoing X and Y. Because of their efforts, we can now hear X and Y's battle music in perfect quality!
> 
> Their recordings reveal that Pokemon from older generations have updated cries. In the first video below you can hear Crobat's new cry at 0:12 and Mewtwo's at 0:15. Pikachu's cry is actually its anime voice as we saw in the Pokemon Amie clips from a while ago (0:04 in the third video).




Also, new music:


----------



## Alberto7

^ That actually kinda scared me. The cries aren't really new, but rather just updated with new samples, I suppose. Completely new cries for well-established Pokemon would've upset me. With that said, the new battle music is great!


----------



## Alberto7

I thought this'd be relevant, and some of you would like it. OverClocked ReMix is at it again:



I just listened to the whole thing, and it is brilliant. Such excellent remixes, and they all suit each eeveelution so well (including a super heavy doom metal tune for Flareon! That's bound to get at least some of you excited). There's an awesome remix for Sylveon, too, which is based on the first piece of music from Pokemon X and Y that was revealed.

EDIT: here's the link to the website http://eevee.ocremix.org/, which can also be found on the video's description on YouTube.


----------



## Sofos

Alberto7 said:


> I thought this'd be relevant, and some of you would like it. OverClocked ReMix is at it again:
> 
> 
> 
> I just listened to the whole thing, and it is brilliant. Such excellent remixes, and they all suit each eeveelution so well (including a super heavy doom metal tune for Flareon! That's bound to get at least some of you excited). There's an awesome remix for Sylveon, too, which is based on the first piece of music from Pokemon X and Y that was revealed.




You are right, the Flareon one is fantastic. its only 3:40 long but feels like it goes for hours!


----------



## tacotiklah

Hey, where can I check out that flareon song? I need to hear this... 

Edit: Nvm. Found the link on the full youtube video.


----------



## Alberto7

Yeah, I forgot to include a direct link in my post, sorry about that. It's in the video's description anyway though. It's kinda hard to choose a favorite, but if I had to pick, I'd say Vaporeon's (Viridian Forest/Seafoam Islands played in what I assume is a major scale), Espeon's (National Park theme from Gen II), and Flareon's (doom metal Lavender Town ) would be it.


----------



## Mendez

The flareon song was awesome, it's the first song it played when I added it to itunes .

I'm listening to the whole album, diggin' it a lot so far.


----------



## Alberto7

What I loved about the Flareon one the most is the fact that the guitars and the mix actually sound great. As much as I love OC Remix, the guitars in most of their remixes sound awful, so I was pleased to hear a song with a guitar sound that I actually dug.


----------



## frogunrua

Looks like pokemon 3dsxl bundles are coming our way.
Report: Wii U 32GB with Wind Waker HD bundle coming - Destructoid


----------



## Draceius

Satoru Iwata Explains the Nintendo 2DS - Dorkly Article

By far one of the funniest things I've read in a while


----------



## Sofos

Draceius said:


> Satoru Iwata Explains the Nintendo 2DS - Dorkly Article
> 
> By far one of the funniest things I've read in a while



You just won this thread. I read the whole thing in Cave Johnson's voice


----------



## Alberto7

Draceius said:


> Satoru Iwata Explains the Nintendo 2DS - Dorkly Article
> 
> By far one of the funniest things I've read in a while



Holy shit, that had me in stitches; it was amazing.  I love Nintendo, I love the 2DS, I want one, and I also want the new Pokemon games. Suck it


----------



## Sofos

Tomorrow at at 7AM ET (4AM PT, 12PM UK time) will be a new Pokemon Direct at this link: Nintendo Direct - 9.04.2013


----------



## Sofos

Oh sweet mother of yes... That Mega Blastoise doe...


----------



## Alberto7




----------



## Sofos

Alberto7 said:


>



My reaction:


----------



## vampiregenocide

Was hoping Mega Venusaur would look better, still awesome though!


----------



## tacotiklah

I'm SOOOO hoping for a Mega Tyranitar. 

By the way, Mega Ampharos looks fabulous. Or as SoldiersofFilth would say; Amphabulous.


----------



## Alberto7

^ Loving the new avatar and user title!  MegaAmpharos looks amazing. Amphabulous is definitely the best name for it. :rol:


----------



## tacotiklah

Just saw this:


----------



## frogunrua

I preordered the pokemon x and y blue 3ds xl today!


----------



## Sofos

Evos:


> Chespin -> Quilladin
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fennekin -> Braixen
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Froakie -> Frogadier
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Litleo -> Pyroar



Mega Evos:


> Mewtwo -> Mega Mewtwo Y/Mega Mewtwo X
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Garchomp -> Mega Garchomp



New Pokemon:


> Furfrou
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fossil: Tyrunt (Rock/Dragon)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fossil: Amaura (Rock/Ice)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meowstic (Psychic) (Male/Female)



New Type Chart:


>



That's all for now. I'll keep ya'll updated.


----------



## frogunrua

We have some English names


----------



## Sofos

frogunrua said:


> We have some English names




Via Serebii:
Following their reveal over the last few days, The Pokémon Company has sent out a press release giving out various details and localisations on the recently revealed Pokémon. The details are as follows.


First are the starters. *Chespin*'s evolution, Hariboogu is to be called *Quilladin*. *Fennekin*'s evolution, Teerunaa, is to be called *Braixen*, and *Froakie*'s evolution, Gekogashira, is to be called *Frogadier*.
Next are the fossil Pokémon. Chigorasu is to be called *Tyrunt* while its ability, Strong Jaw, retains its name. Next, Amarusu is to be called *Amaura* while its ability is called Refrigerate. Tyrunt is obtained with the Jaw Fossil and Amaura with the Sail Fossil
The customisable dog Pokémon, Torimian, is to be called *Furfrou*, while its ability Fur Coat retains its name. Its move, Baby Doll Eyes, moves first and lowers the opponent's Attack. The process to customise it is called Trimming
The cat Pokémon, Nyaonikusu, is to be called *Meowstic*.
*Mega Mewtwo X* has an increased Attack stat. *Mega Garchomp* has an increased Attack and Special Attack stat, but its Speed stat is decreased
*Pyroar *has a female form
The Team Flare admins are: The purple-haired woman is Celosia, the orange-haired woman is Aliana, the green-haired woman is Bryony, and the blue-haired woman is Mable. The final one of the lot is a man called Xerosic, whose red goggles and hair make quite an impression. The actress Karune is to be called Diantha.
The Global Link will have a mobile friendly version. Season 1 of the Ranked Matches will be done with Single Battles using only Pokémon in the Kalos Pokédex and runs from December
Some more changes regarding types have been announced; Ghost types are no longer affected by moves that prevent fleeing such as Mean Look. Grass Pokémon can't be seeded or affected by moves such as SleepPowder or Stun Spore. Electric types can no longer be Paralysed
You can also record 10 second videos at the Trainer PR Studio


----------



## MFB

Aren't evolutions supposed to be cooler as they go up the ladder? Litleo's looks like he's goes from male to a female, which is kind of  in my book. Frogadier sounds cool though, but preferred the fake version that came out a while back to his actual look.


----------



## ferret

I think it's showing both the male and female variants, not a male->female evolution.


----------



## Alberto7

^^ I think those are both forms of Litleo's evolution. Either male and female, or a "groomed" version of it, since you seem to be able to groom some Pokemon now. I quite like the female-looking one, actually.

In fact, I'm liking pretty much everything that I'm seeing, except perhaps Tyrunt, but even that is not bad at all. I particularly like Mega Garchomp, Furfrou (non-groomed), and Meowstic, who looks like a mischievous little dude. Reminds me a little bit of Midna Twilight Princess.

EDIT: Semi-'d
EDIT 2: it seems I don't read posts thoroughly enough  SoldiersOfFilth said it himself that Pyroar has a female form.


----------



## MFB

Man, why you gotta knock the Tyrunt, dude's a little T-Rex! He's a Tyrannous RUNT!


----------



## Sofos

I can say I like Quilladin a LOT more seeing him in-game. Less pudgy. Haha. Plus, his name alludes to him being a mofriggin paladin. with spikes. 

My team so far will have Chespin (Quilladin), Tyrunt, Inkay (Malamar), Skrelp, Squirtle (Blastoise), and either Torchic (Blaziken) or Noivern.


----------



## Alberto7

Haha you see, it's funny, because had I known what "runt" meant when I wrote that... well, I wouldn't have written it.


----------



## Sofos

Btw, I thought I should let everyone know that Amaura is based off of an Amargasaurus. (Please, contain your 'gasms)


----------



## ferret

Is there any clear info on the differences between the two editions yet?


----------



## MFB

ferret said:


> Is there any clear info on the differences between the two editions yet?



I know X is getting a different Mega-Evolution of Mewtwo then Y, so I assume it'll be mostly little things like that.


----------



## Sofos

Skrelp and that pink bird are Y, Clauncher and the cotton candy are X


----------



## Sofos

Amaura evolves into Aurorus





Tyrunt evolves into Tyrantrum


----------



## tacotiklah

My body is ready for that Tyrantrum. What kid never dreamed of having their very own pet T-Rex?


----------



## Sofos

an interview with Eurogamer has revealed that there will be a greater variety of wild Pokemon in the grass. The idea is that each time you enter tall grass, they want you to find a different Pokemon. Also, depending on the color of the flowers in the tall grass, the ratio of the Pokemon encounters and their types are different. Masuda also stated that there might be an easier way to obtain Shiny Pokemon, while Yoshida said that they wanted to make a Shiny Pokemon's color stand out more.


----------



## tacotiklah

This is good news. 
I'm still wishing they'd finally release a self-contained pokemon though. I don't really wanna have to buy two DS systems just so I can get some of them to evolve via trade. I think that's been about my only gripe with the whole series.


----------



## Sofos

ghstofperdition said:


> This is good news.
> I'm still wishing they'd finally release a self-contained pokemon though. I don't really wanna have to buy two DS systems just so I can get some of them to evolve via trade. I think that's been about my only gripe with the whole series.



you can trade with me


----------



## brutalwizard

Might snatch up a 2ds for this game haha. and the new zelda. 

ALl the new pokes look super neat.


----------



## frogunrua

They are doing a lot of cool stuff with this generation. A new pokemon every encounter is probably the best thing ever. Also tyrantrum's freeze dry move! An ice type move super effective to water types. This is just getting crazy!


----------



## Nicki

These games are going to ruin my life...


----------



## TheHandOfStone

frogunrua said:


> They are doing a lot of cool stuff with this generation. A new pokemon every encounter is probably the best thing ever. Also tyrantrum's freeze dry move! An ice type move super effective to water types. This is just getting crazy!



It's actually the Rock/Ice type's move (I forget that biddy's name). But yeah, it's gonna shake things up if it gets good distribution. 4x on Kingdra, Ludicolo, Gastrodon, Gyarados, etc. Basically, a lot of good 'mons rely on Water-type to ditch their Ice weakness, and now they're ....ed.


----------



## Sofos

Yesterday, Nintendo announced Honedge's evolution:


----------



## Alberto7

^ Awesome!

Somewhat relevant:






I thought some of you more anime-savvy people would find this awesome.


----------



## frogunrua

Should have my 3ds xl sometime tomorrow (technically today but I haven't gone to sleep). Hopefully I wake up to it on the porch!


----------



## ferret

Getting my daughter a 2DS and X for her birthday.


----------



## TheHandOfStone

Smaug all up in mah Pokeymans.


----------



## MFB

I feel bad for anyone who's ordered Y, since aesthetically, they're getting their shit handed to them for these Mega-Evolutions. Their version of Charizard is still orange with some extra wings on his arms and a little bit more flame on his tail, and one extra horn. Still regular ol' Charizard, just with a little more oomph; but this Mega one from X shits over it and looks like an actual evolution to something MEGA.


----------



## TheHandOfStone

Leaked final form of Fennekin, a.k.a. Delphox. Pretty sick name.


----------



## Sofos




----------



## Sofos

Introducing Chesnaught (Grass/Fighting):


----------



## TheHandOfStone

Okay, wasn't sure if I was picking Chespin or Froakie, but I am 100% sold on the former now.


----------



## Alberto7

Just gonna leave this here:


----------



## TheHandOfStone

From Smogon, here is a graphic of all the (non-Mega) Gen VI reveals so far:


----------



## The Reverend

I gotta say, I love Pokemon to death, and I will probably keep playing the games until they stop making them, but...

They're running out of ideas. I see several names that could've been recycled from the first two generations, and some of the Pokemon themselves look like glorified palette swaps a la Mortal Kombat. 

More importantly, why doesn't anyone give Wigglytuff a kickass final form? I had a level 100 Wigglytuff that got me through the Elite Four in Red Version. I couldn't figure out at the time why my Charizard wasn't just wiping the floor with Lance.


----------



## TheHandOfStone

I'm already planning out my team like a total lame. 

Chesnaught, Charizard, Malamar, and Aurorus are all mandatory. From there I'll fill out the remaining two spots with guys who can cover their weaknesses. Probably a Steel type for a Dragon resist, and to nail those pesky faeries.


----------



## narad

Whelp, time to get back into Pokemon for the first time in 10 years. I just wanted to ask, I don't own a 3DS yet, am I making a mistake by buying a 3DS XL from amazon right now? No new mega 3DSs around the corner? The colors suck for these things.


----------



## frogunrua

Maybe you will like these more. Search | GameStop
Edit: there probably hasn't been a better time to get a 3ds. The game catalog is pretty damn good now and is just going to be even better in 9 more days. Plus the entire DS catalog is at the 3ds&#8217; disposal as well.


----------



## narad

frogunrua said:


> Maybe you will like these more. Search | GameStop
> Edit: there probably hasn't been a better time to get a 3ds. The game catalog is pretty damn good now and is just going to be even better in 9 more days. Plus the entire DS catalog is at the 3ds disposal as well.



Ah, thanks, but even more kiddy than the stock ones. I'm just baffled as to why there isn't an all black/ all white one like with the standard DS. Anyway, totally agree - I'll probably buy Pokemon X and Fire Emblem. Not sure how I'll manage the time to play them, but they seem too good to pass up.


----------



## Alberto7

I have the blue 3DS XL, and I find the color to be lovely. I personally like it much more than my sister's DSi in matte black. And yes, a 3DS XL is the way to go these days for the aforementioned reasons, and because the bigger screen looks so much nicer than the standard 3DS's.


----------



## frogunrua

They just came out with an all black 3ds xl not too long ago. Nintendo Nintendo 3DS XL BlackBlack SPRSKKAB - Best Buy
Edit: Back to the topic. Does anyone know if you can trade pokemon with their mega held items? Like trade mewtwo x for mewtwo y?


----------



## TheHandOfStone

Missing Sliggoo (Dragon-type, evolves from Goomy)
Klefki is Steel/Fairy
Diggersby is Normal/Ground
Binacle evolves into Barbaracle (also Rock/Water)

That's all for now, I think...


----------



## MFB

Gotta say, the jump from Quilladin to Chesnaught really doesn't look very coherent and definitely makes me go "What the huh?" when I saw it, but at least it's got a cool name?


----------



## Alberto7

My cousin just sent me this pic:






EDIT: oops, I've been 'd

On another note, Hawlucha is probably one of the funniest Pokemon I've ever seen


----------



## Sofos

EDIT: Updated latest post with all leaks thus far.


----------



## TheHandOfStone

Clauncher evolves into Clawitzer. Exclusive to X. Water-type. Ability is Mega Launcher. See it HERE.

MEGA EDIT: Tons of new info HERE.


----------



## narad

frogunrua said:


> They just came out with an all black 3ds xl not too long ago. Nintendo Nintendo 3DS XL BlackBlack SPRSKKAB - Best Buy



Thanks for bringing that to my attention. Bought - along with X, Fire Emblem, and, unrelated, Beyond: Two Souls. First video game purchase of 2013 turned out to be a big one!


----------



## Sofos

Edit: Another useless post. Sorry gaiz.


----------



## Sofos




----------



## MFB

Dat Mega Garchomp


----------



## TheHandOfStone

I freakin' love Zygarde's design - reminds me of Tremors or Dune.  His stat estimates are looking really unusual (almost Lugia-ish).


----------



## Sofos




----------



## TheHandOfStone




----------



## bouVIP

Glad I got Version X for Mega Charizard X~


----------



## metaljohn

Initially, I thought Fennekin was the coolest out of the starters. After seeing the final evos for all three, I can safely say that I will be choosing a water starter for the first time.


----------



## MFB

metaljohn said:


> Initially, I thought Fennekin was the coolest out of the starters. After seeing the final evos for all three, I can safely say that I will be choosing a water starter for the first time.



Now you're thinking like a winner


----------



## Sofos

MFB said:


> Now you're thinking like a winner



Still goin with Chesnaught here 

Also, have THESE










Mega Pinsir is Bug/Flying-type. It has the ability Aerilate which turns Normal-type moves into Flying-type


----------



## TheHandOfStone

Serebii has been updating with more mega-evos. Mega Banette (Prankster), Manectric (Intimidate), Houndoom (Solar Power), Heracross (Skill Link), and Alakazam (Trace) are all confirmed.


----------



## TheHandOfStone

Mega Scizor has been confirmed as well. It retains Technician as its ability (because who would want to give that up?). He's easily the coolest Bug-type Mega to date IMO.

EDIT: With Fury Cutter now having 40 BP, I think it might actually see some use with this guy. The 1st hit gets a Technician boost, and every subsequent hit is at least as strong as X-Scissor. It's probably better-suited for CB Scizor, but I thought I'd mention that here anyway.


----------



## The Reverend

Mega Alakazam looks sick.


----------



## bouVIP

About to go pick up my copies of Pokemon~


----------



## frogunrua

Favorite thing so far is catching a pokémon and getting experience.


----------



## StevenC

I got Y and the red Pokemon 3DS XL. I'm enjoying everything so far, but the 3D world will take some getting used to. So far I'm enjoying it much more than White/White 2. Hopefully it'll be as good as Pearl or Silver.

I'm not very far in, though that's thanks to Nintendo not including an AC adapter and places being sold out of them today.


----------



## Choop

A new game from one of my favorite game franchises ever, and here's me without even a 3DS yet. ;_; I am all of the jelly right now.

Oh! Does anybody know if the Torchic giveaway has a cutoff date yet?


----------



## TheHandOfStone

Choop said:


> A new game from one of my favorite game franchises ever, and here's me without even a 3DS yet. ;_; I am all of the jelly right now.
> 
> Oh! Does anybody know if the Torchic giveaway has a cutoff date yet?



According to Bulbapedia, not until January 15th.


----------



## StevenC

According to the game manual, it is indeed January 15th.


----------



## TheHandOfStone

Played X for an hour & a half last night...I really like it. I'm only as far as the first gym, which I have not yet fought through. There are a HUGE variety of Pokemon available from the start, many of which are quite good.

Tip:


Spoiler



Catch a Bunnelby the first chance you get. You don't have to train it, just catch one.


 It won't make sense right away...but do it.


----------



## The Spanish Inquisition

Guys, this is getting out of hand.


----------



## frogunrua

Ok so I think it is time we exchange some friend codes. Mine is 2337-4102-1797 the name is Fro.


----------



## Alberto7

;OWEGJS;LGEJ I want this game NOW. I should be getting it by tomorrow morning, if all goes as planned.

I realize this is kind of a silly question, but does anyone know if, by any miracle, you can play more than one file in this game? I'll be sharing it with my sister (she's the one who owns a 3DS), and I fear that I'll just have to watch her play due to the game only having one file...


----------



## TheHandOfStone

No, you only get one file per cartridge as usual. 

I recommend you buy your own version (perhaps the one she doesn't have?) and then play it on her 3DS.


----------



## frogunrua

I doubt they ever stop making them like that because it makes them a lot more money. It sucks.
'd


----------



## Alberto7

TheHandOfStone said:


> No, you only get one file per cartridge as usual.
> 
> I recommend you buy your own version (perhaps the one she doesn't have?) and then play it on her 3DS.





frogunrua said:


> I doubt they ever stop making them like that because it makes them a lot more money. It sucks.
> 'd



 Seems I'll have to spend some bucks on Pokemon Y, then, just like "The Powers That Be" want me to.  Good thing I was ready for this. Thanks, guys!


----------



## MFB

Oh how far we've come...


----------



## The Spanish Inquisition

Alberto7 said:


> ;OWEGJS;LGEJ I want this game NOW. I should be getting it by tomorrow morning, if all goes as planned.
> 
> I realize this is kind of a silly question, but does anyone know if, by any miracle, you can play more than one file in this game? I'll be sharing it with my sister (she's the one who owns a 3DS), and I fear that I'll just have to watch her play due to the game only having one file...



If you're low on money, consider buying a 2DS. A cheap 3DS without the 3D function.


----------



## Alberto7

^ nah, the console isn't a problem. I don't mind sharing it with someone else. It's just that the game doesn't have more than one file to play on and it's my sister and I who want to play it (on separate files, of course). I am tempted, however, to get a 2DS along with the second game, as it looks great and it's quite cheap. Thanks for the suggestion anyway though!


----------



## Choop

YJGB said:


> If you're low on money, consider buying a 2DS. A cheap 3DS without the 3D function.



I just want to say that I really like your avatar right now. 

And I got the game! Luckily I have a friend who is not getting pokeymans and is letting me borrow his 3dsxl for a while.  I'll have to post a pic of my current team mehbeh later if I can remember.


----------



## frogunrua

I caught a shiny Pachirisu. Not necessarily the shiny I wanted but I will take any shiny lol.


----------



## Alberto7

^ Awesome! What are the odds of finding shiny Pokemon in the new games? And do they still come in one hue of shiny, or do they have different colors now?

It reminds me of when I caught a shiny Ho-oh in Crystal. This was on my Gameboy Color, too, so no emulators, no cheats, nothing. All of my good luck reserves for the rest of my life were depleted right then and there. But it's okay, he looked f*cking GLORIOUS when I transferred him to Pokemon Stadium 2, and he was the cause of envy of all my friends... that's very important when you're 10 years old.


----------



## TheHandOfStone

MFB said:


> Oh how far we've come...



Machoking the chicken? What is this game rated again?


----------



## frogunrua

I also have pokerus now!
Edit if you want it I have it spread to several pokémon now and will hook my fellow sso brethren up.


----------



## beneharris

Choop said:


> Oh! Does anybody know if the Torchic giveaway has a cutoff date yet?



Get him as quick as you can, he rocks.

One thing you can do, is


Spoiler



because you get to pick a 1st gen starter pokemon, get Froakie first off, get Torchic, then Bulbasaur and you have a pretty kick butt team, less than an hour in.


----------



## Sofos




----------



## frogunrua

So I caught another shiny! and it was from my favorite family tree of the 1st generation.


----------



## Sofos

frogunrua said:


> So I caught another shiny! and it was from my favorite family tree of the 1st generation.



I want that. SO ....ING BAD. anything ud be interested in trading for it? all 3 starters? hnnnngggggggg


----------



## narad

frogunrua said:


> So I caught another shiny! and it was from my favorite family tree of the 1st generation.



So bear with, because admittedly I'm just tuning into Pokemon again for the first time since Red on Gameboy, and totally missed the whole shiny thing. So to me that looks like a regular Haunter - how do you tell if one is shiny or not? I thought they had color swaps? Is that slightly less purple than normal? A bit more subdued than what I was expecting if so! Are the stats better on shinies? 

My copy arrives tomorrow!


----------



## frogunrua

SoldiersOfFilth said:


> I want that. SO ....ING BAD. anything ud be interested in trading for it? all 3 starters? hnnnngggggggg



Sorry but I could never trade my favorite pokemon, especially when a not so shiny looking Gengar looks very shiny as Mega Gengar!


----------



## frogunrua

narad said:


> So bear with, because admittedly I'm just tuning into Pokemon again for the first time since Red on Gameboy, and totally missed the whole shiny thing. So to me that looks like a regular Haunter - how do you tell if one is shiny or not? I thought they had color swaps? Is that slightly less purple than normal? A bit more subdued than what I was expecting if so! Are the stats better on shinies?
> 
> My copy arrives tomorrow!



The difference is the blue mouth and aura and on gengar it looks more dark purple but check my mega gengar above! Also shinies have normal stats and when you first see them sparkles come out.


----------



## Sofos

frogunrua said:


> The difference is the blue mouth and aura and on gengar it looks more dark purple but check my mega gengar above! Also shinies have normal stats and when you first see them sparkles come out.



If you find a shiny Goomy, please let me know. Favourite pokemon and all!


----------



## frogunrua

SoldiersOfFilth said:


> If you find a shiny Goomy, please let me know. Favourite pokemon and all!



Will do. Something tells me they really raised the chance of finding shinies. I am interested in the official odds for these new games are.


----------



## Sofos

frogunrua said:


> Will do. Something tells me they really raised the chance of finding shinies. I am interested in the official odds for these new games are.



ive been Masuda breeding for the past 2 days non stop. 30 eggs hatched, no shiny Goomy


----------



## Murdstone

I accidentally murdered a shiny skitty 20 minutes into the game.

I just beat the Elite 4, they seriously toned down its difficulty. Or my team was just nasty.


----------



## TheHandOfStone

I've heard rumors that the odds of getting a shiny may be better than 1/8192 now. Otherwise the chances of some finds would just be...astronomically low, even with the whole word playing.


----------



## Alberto7

^ I see tons of people getting shinies. It can't just be a coincidence.


----------



## Sofos

Traded for this today:


----------



## TheHandOfStone

That guy has Pankster and learns Spikes, which is evil. It also learns Torment, so Klefki vs. Klefki basically comes down to who wins the Speed tie.


----------



## Sofos

TheHandOfStone said:


> That guy has Pankster and learns Spikes, which is evil. It also learns Torment, so Klefki vs. Klefki basically comes down to who wins the Speed tie.



It's part of my Fairy killing team, with Dragalge:

Klefki: Toxic (Prankster)
Dragalge: Venoshock (Doubles damage if target is poisoned)

Klefki: Flash Cannon
Dragalge: Venoshock

Repeat


----------



## narad

It could have the coolest move set in the world, but it's a damn keychain! Sugimori, are you even trying anymore!?


----------



## Sofos

narad said:


> It could have the coolest move set in the world, but it's a damn keychain! Sugimori, are you even trying anymore!?



It's not him. There's a group of like 10-12 people who designs Pokemon. He just does the final art, and designs some.


----------



## TheHandOfStone

narad said:


> It could have the coolest move set in the world, but it's a damn keychain! Sugimori, are you even trying anymore!?



Eh, you can say the same thing about 3 magnets stuck together.


----------



## Sofos

Traded Klefki, got this


----------



## frogunrua

SoldiersOfFilth said:


> Traded Klefki, got this



Congrats!


----------



## Sofos

frogunrua said:


> Congrats!



I'm so happy i peed a little. thank god i was already sitting on the crapper.

Also, best Nature I could ask for. +SpA, -Atk (I don't use any physical attacks)


----------



## frogunrua

Have you checked its iv's yet? Would be awesome to see you get a 31 in sa. I finally snagged a Japanese ditto and have been masuda breeding like 50 eggs and haven't gotten anything so far. Thankfully the starters are in high demand lol I have been filling up my pokedex by trading them. I need to finish the game before I mess with it anymore lol.


----------



## tacotiklah

Congrats on the Goomy acquisition!


----------



## narad

SoldiersOfFilth said:


> It's not him. There's a group of like 10-12 people who designs Pokemon. He just does the final art, and designs some.



Ah, was that ever true back in the original days? I know he drew all the 151 original, but did he also design them?


----------



## The Spanish Inquisition

Best. 5,000,000. EVER!


----------



## TheHandOfStone

SoldiersOfFilth said:


> I'm so happy i peed a little. thank god i was already sitting on the crapper.
> 
> Also, best Nature I could ask for. +SpA, -Atk (I don't use any physical attacks)



I hate to tell you this, but check its nature again. I'm pretty sure the red stat is actually BOOSTED (counterintuitive I know). If I'm right then it's Adamant (+Atk, -SpA). I'd still be a keeper though IMO.


----------



## Sofos

frogunrua said:


> Have you checked its iv's yet? Would be awesome to see you get a 31 in sa. I finally snagged a Japanese ditto and have been masuda breeding like 50 eggs and haven't gotten anything so far. Thankfully the starters are in high demand lol I have been filling up my pokedex by trading them. I need to finish the game before I mess with it anymore lol.



idk how to check Ivs


----------



## The Spanish Inquisition

SoldiersOfFilth said:


>



Could it be you're craving my PokéNuggies?


----------



## frogunrua

SoldiersOfFilth said:


> idk how to check iv's



Here is a calculator. Serebii.net Games - Individual Value Calculator


----------



## Sofos

frogunrua said:


> Here is a calculator. Serebii.net Games - Individual Value Calculator



Goomy isn't on there


----------



## Murdstone

Anybody have any pokerus carriers I could snag? I can give some starter babies to trade.


----------



## Murmel

Ordered version X today, hopefully it'll be here by monday or tuesday. Got at least 1 game from every single generation, they're all great.

I just need to find my old DS so that I can Pal Park some stuff while waiting for X to arrive. If I can ever figure out how Pal Park works..


----------



## Alberto7

Murmel said:


> Ordered version X today, hopefully it'll be here by monday or tuesday.



Same.  I'm so jealous of everybody in this thread already trading and doing cool things. In spite of not being able to get it upon release and being jealous and all squint, I walked into a video game store after class today and reserved both X and Y, and they should be calling me to pick them up either on Monday on Tuesday. I think I'll stick with Y and I'll give X to my sister. Can't wait!


----------



## TheHandOfStone

@SoldiersOfFilth If you leveled Goomy up, it's too late to check IVs unless you also know the EVs.

...which is actually something I hate about Gen III & later.


----------



## TheHandOfStone

Murmel said:


> Ordered version X today, hopefully it'll be here by monday or tuesday. Got at least 1 game from every single generation, they're all great.
> 
> I just need to find my old DS so that I can Pal Park some stuff while waiting for X to arrive. If I can ever figure out how Pal Park works..



AFAIK, you can't Pal Park in Gen VI. You have to use this Pokemon Bank feature that they're starting up in December.


----------



## frogunrua

SoldiersOfFilth said:


> Goomy isn't on there



yeah I wasn't thinking about that. Hopefully they will update it in the next week or so.



Murdstone said:


> Anybody have any pokerus carriers I could snag? I can give some starter babies to trade.



I do I'll put my friend code below. I already have the starters if you have X I still need Aaron, Sawk, and Staryu.


----------



## Murdstone

I have none of those, need anything else? I'm on Y. I have pretty much everything from this new generation but I'm not getting rid of my legendaries quite yet.


----------



## frogunrua

Add me and we can figure something out during trade. I don't need anything special. I just want something I haven't caught yet. What is your friend code?


----------



## Sofos

4227-1606-4805 Sofos


----------



## Murdstone

I'm 1564-2811-7074. The voice chat always comes out really garbly on my end, I don't think much voice negotiation will be able to happen. But we can give it a shot.


----------



## Murdstone

Sweet, thanks a lot man 

I have to go for now but I'll have more time to be on tomorrow. The girlfriend beckons


----------



## frogunrua

No problem dude. I figure I should do my part and spread it.


----------



## Murmel

TheHandOfStone said:


> AFAIK, you can't Pal Park in Gen VI. You have to use this Pokemon Bank feature that they're starting up in December.


I see. But it should be possible to go Soul Silver > Diamond > White > X, using the Poké Transporter, right?
Now I just gotta get a god damn copy of White or Black too...  Perhaps I should opt for Black/White 2 instead?

So stoked on getting my 3ds. I should've just gone in to town and bought it first hand instead.


----------



## TheHandOfStone

Murmel said:


> I see. But it should be possible to go Soul Silver > Diamond > White > X, using the Poké Transporter, right?
> Now I just gotta get a god damn copy of White or Black too...  Perhaps I should opt for Black/White 2 instead?
> 
> So stoked on getting my 3ds. I should've just gone in to town and bought it first hand instead.



Yeah, you'll be able to get Pokemon from as far back as Gen III into your Gen VI game. It's just really annoying.


----------



## Murmel

Unfortuantely I can't seem to find my DS. Which means Heart Gold is gone too


----------



## Sofos

Got this one today. Only issue is that it doesn't have Contrary. 200 battles, here i come :/


----------



## Murdstone

It sounds like you and I have very similar taste in pokemon. 

I spent a while today hunting for shiny mareep to no avail. Do you think it's better to use sweet scent to attract hordes or the pokeradar to chain?


----------



## TheHandOfStone

I love Malamar. One of my favorite Gen VIers.

It sucks that the Ability Capsule costs 200 BP.


----------



## Murdstone

I blew my shiny load today on a roggenrolla that I stumbled across in the reflecting cave. It's pretty cool and so are its evolutions but I totally won't use it.


----------



## Sofos

Murdstone said:


> I blew my shiny load today on a roggenrolla that I stumbled across in the reflecting cave. It's pretty cool and so are its evolutions but I totally won't use it.



I love Roggenrolla! D: any interest in trading? not for my shinies though ;-; 2 favourite gen 6 mons.


----------



## DoomJazz

Lost my mind trying to not buy this game and I went out and got a brand new 2DS and Pokemon Y. I have to work in the morning and I can't fall asleep because I'm too busy wanting to play the game and life sucks ugh  Just finished the first gym and I'm totally excited with how this game is shaping up, going to get LOADS of play time


----------



## Murdstone

SoldiersOfFilth said:


> I love Roggenrolla! D: any interest in trading? not for my shinies though ;-; 2 favourite gen 6 mons.



Maybe, my friend is trying to convince me to use gigalith as a tank in a potential team but I already had some ideas of my own. I'll let you know what I decide eventually.


----------



## frogunrua

Murdstone said:


> I blew my shiny load today on a roggenrolla that I stumbled across in the reflecting cave. It's pretty cool and so are its evolutions but I totally won't use it.



Congrats! I caught a shiny Boldore in white 2. The really awesome part was it being adament.


----------



## Murdstone

I spent so long using sweet scent to attract hordes of mareep in the hopes that one would be shiny, and as soon as I ventured away from route 12 I run into one roggenrolla horde and there's a shiny... oh well


----------



## TheHandOfStone

I normally hate fighting 'mons with Sturdy, but for a shiny catch I bet that came in handy.


----------



## Murdstone

Forgive me if it was already discussed, but what's everyone's safari like?

Mine is ice, I have snorunt, bergmite, and cloyster.


----------



## frogunrua

Murdstone said:


> Forgive me if it was already discussed, but what's everyone's safari like?
> 
> Mine is ice, I have snorunt, bergmite, and cloyster.



We actually have a thread going for it. http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/computers-electronics-gaming/252209-pokemon-x-y-friend-safari.html I'm not sure what is on my plot yet.


----------



## Vicissitude27

My FC is 4742-6048-1821. I was wondering if anyone just wanted to some trade evolutions with me? I want a Gengar and Machamp.


----------



## The Spanish Inquisition

My friendcode is 4897 6188 1633

If you add me, tell me your friendcode, otherwise it won't work.


----------



## Murdstone

I caught another shiny last night in someone's safari.

Magneton...

Annnnd I just got a shiny sunkern. They really increased the rate.


----------



## Murmel

Got my X today! Playing as we speak, have barely started (Froakie lvl 11), but it looks very promising.


----------



## Sofos

Murmel said:


> Got my X today! Playing as we speak, have barely started (Froakie lvl 11), but it looks very promising.



if you'd like i can send you a lvl 1 goomy to train! i have like 100 of em!


----------



## TheHandOfStone

I've only played about 15 hours myself, and I've had it since release. Can't let Pokemon get in the way of work or grad school applications.


----------



## The Spanish Inquisition

I have about 43 on the counter, and I didn't play the last 2 days  I immediately went full Asian.


----------



## Sofos

I'm about to hit 100


----------



## Murmel

SoldiersOfFilth said:


> if you'd like i can send you a lvl 1 goomy to train! i have like 100 of em!



You sure love your Goomy 

I'll see if I can set it up to our wifi tomorrow or something. I'll hit you up.


----------



## metaljohn

Well, I just got done wiping the floor with the Elite 4 yesterday. My first wild encounter after beating the game was a roaming Moltres. It fled before I even did anything.

edit: also, anyone know where to find Skrelp? I've yet to see one.


----------



## Sofos

metaljohn said:


> Well, I just got done wiping the floor with the Elite 4 yesterday. My first wild encounter after beating the game was a roaming Moltres. It fled before I even did anything.
> 
> edit: also, anyone know where to find Skrelp? I've yet to see one.



Fish with a good rod on route 8


----------



## TheHandOfStone

Apparently Serebii done goofed. He denies it, but it seems legit (you can't request fake 'mons on GTS). I'm really excited...Fire/Water is actually really busted typing.


----------



## frogunrua

Vicissitude27 said:


> My FC is 4742-6048-1821. I was wondering if anyone just wanted to some trade evolutions with me? I want a Gengar and Machamp.





YJGB said:


> My friendcode is 4897 6188 1633
> 
> If you add me, tell me your friendcode, otherwise it won't work.


I will add both of you but I need your mii names. Mine is 2337-4102-1797 name is Fro



TheHandOfStone said:


> I've only played about 15 hours myself, and I've had it since release. Can't let Pokemon get in the way of work or grad school applications.


Good for you for being responsible.



metaljohn said:


> Well, I just got done wiping the floor with the Elite 4 yesterday. My first wild encounter after beating the game was a roaming Moltres. It fled before I even did anything.
> 
> edit: also, anyone know where to find Skrelp? I've yet to see one.



It flees like 12 times then you find him in the Sea Spirit's Den


----------



## The Spanish Inquisition

frogunrua said:


> I will add both of you but I need your mii names. Mine is 2337-4102-1797 name is Fro
> 
> 
> Good for you for being responsible.
> 
> 
> 
> It flees like 12 times then you find him in the Sea Spirit's Den



My name is Jasper  Simple and easy. I'll add you as well.


----------



## hk_golgatha

My FC is 4484-8988-1272. Shoot me a PM or post on here if you add me! 

I'm down to do whatever, especially for fellow SSO members. Trade evolutions, game exclusives, Friend Safari, etc.

Plus, I've got some cool (seemingly uncommon, but correct me if I'm wrong - game's been out for not even two weeks so who knows what all we can get) pokemon I can breed and share, too. Some of my personal favorites. Metagross, Walrein, Blaziken (if you missed dat Torchic), Dragonite, Salamence...

And yes. I did enjoy the Gen III pokemon very much if you can't tell.


----------



## Murdstone

Got a shiny HA gabite in the safari last night. These shinies are out of control.


----------



## TheHandOfStone

I found a video (from BW2) showing how to get flawless event Pokemon:



Since Chatot is available in X/Y, I'm thinking this might be doable with a few modifications. I'll be giving it a try sometime in the next few days, but I thought I'd leave it here if anyone else is dying for something like this. Hopefully I'll be able to report back with proof of a 31/31/31/x/31/31 Adamant or Timid promo Torchic.


----------



## Sofos

I liked Super Training at first, but god damnit, I am sick of shooting Soccer Balls at Balloons. They couldn't give us any other mini-games? I've been doing this for days.


----------



## frogunrua

SoldiersOfFilth said:


> I liked Super Training at first, but god damnit, I am sick of shooting Soccer Balls at Balloons. They couldn't give us any other mini-games? I've been doing this for days.



Infect your pokemon with pokerus give him a macho brace. Use sweet scent to go hunt hordes that give you your specific ev. Serebii has a list of decent hordes for ev's here Serebii.net Games - Effort Values I haven't necessarily done this yet but I imagine it is way easier. Also you can still track your evs with supertrainings chart.


----------



## TheHandOfStone

Regarding my suggestion to modify the BW2 RNG abuse procedure, it is sadly not yet possible. The problem is not RNG abusing on the 3DS per se, it's cracking the 3DS' encription. BW and BW2 were crackable on DS/DSi/DS Lite, and that knowledge could be shared with 3DS players. We don't have that ability this time round, so it's going to take a lot longer.


----------



## frogunrua

^that sucks. Regarding the pokerus horde ev training I mentioned. It is better to give the pokemon a stat speciffic ev boosting item. You can get 50 ev's from one horde battle!


----------



## TheHandOfStone

I'm late to the whole Wonder Trading thing, but I managed to turn an ugly Binacle into an adorable Goomy (Modest, Hydration, Somewhat Vain).

Good deal. I also noticed how quickly my Pokedex filled up as I chain-gifted the 'mons I received.


----------



## frogunrua

Another good thing about wonder trade is the poke miles seem to rack up fast. That plus gamd sync means a lot of rare candies. They are only 250 pokemiles on global link.


----------



## Murdstone

I used wonder trade three times. I received three bidoof.


----------



## TheHandOfStone




----------



## frogunrua

Guys I just bred a 31/31/31/x/31/31 Axew!


----------



## Sofos

Someone hacked into the game to get images of the 3 legendaries who's names were leaked about a week ago. Not really impressed:


----------



## Choop

They really need to tone down the legendaries' designs a bit IMO. Those are just way too busy.


----------



## TheHandOfStone

Volcanion looks stupid. 

The other two are great, though.


----------



## Fretless

My question is how did they hack into the game when even companies like datel have failed to do so?


----------



## Murdstone

I actually don't mind volcanion. I wish diancie wasn't fairy rock though, we have carbink for that.


----------



## Alberto7

Diancie actually looks nice, but it really doesn't come across as a legendary to me. The other two neither look legendary nor do they really catch my eye that much.

On a related note, I finally got Pokemon Y a little over a week ago, and I friggin' love it. I've only managed to put some 25 hours in it since I got it and I only just got the Mega Ring, but I'm always waiting for that moment when I get to play it. I haven't been this much into a videogame since Skyward Sword came out, and haven't been this much into Pokemon in over 12 years. Froakie was my starter, and he's now a lvl 43 Greninja. Got a Protean Froakie this morning from Wonder Trade, and he's already at lvl 28. Gonna max out that little thing to kick some ass. My favorites so far have been Greninja, Sylveon, and Blaziken.


----------



## frogunrua

The only one I really like is Hoopa. Protean greninja is a beast. I used aura sphere on one but it used shadow sneak and messed my whole plan up.


----------



## TheFerryMan

4184-1667-6215 is mine friend numbers


and regarding those three pokemon, they aren't confirmed so i'll hold off on my opinion of em.


----------



## Murdstone

Finally got a shiny ampharos through a trade today. While it's French and is named Pharamp, it'll do. It's crazy how fast foreign trade pokemon can level, I got it at 30 today and it's already mid-70s with not an overabundant amount of playing. Now my team is complete, and it's time to work on my battle techniques...


----------



## narad

Just tried the online stuff for the first time today. Man...throw a bunch of reasonable stuff out, tried to send Houndooms since they were in the area and X only.... almost exclusively got crap back (no bidoofs though!). The only exception...a lapras? That's pretty weird, right? You only get one per game?


----------



## TheDivineWing22

I believe in poke Karma when it comes to wonder trades. If you don't put crap out, something good eventually comes. My best wonder trade acquisition was Fennekin, so far.


----------



## Murdstone

If anyone wants a protean froakie with toxic spikes let me know. I spent so long yesterday chain breeding for one, but now that I have it I can easily get more.


----------



## Chuck

I think I might get a 3DS for my upcoming birthday so I can play this


----------



## Joh

Chuck said:


> I think I might get a 3DS for my upcoming birthday so I can play this



I went and bought a 2DS just for this game. So worth it. I'll add you when you get yours!


----------



## Chuck

jorona11 said:


> I went and bought a 2DS just for this game. So worth it. I'll add you when you get yours!



I didn't even know the 2DS existed until I saw this post! Now I have to have one. I heard WalMart is going to be selling them for $100 on Black Friday, but by the time I get off work they will probably be all gone.


----------



## Sofos

Chuck said:


> I didn't even know the 2DS existed until I saw this post! Now I have to have one. I heard WalMart is going to be selling them for $100 on Black Friday, but by the time I get off work they will probably be all gone.



Find a friend who is going, and ask them if they'll pick one up for you, and you'll pay them a little on top of the cost of the system.


----------



## TheHandOfStone

Apparently Mega Latios & Latias leaked awhile ago, and I don't think anyone posted about it. I personally think both will have important niches within any competitive format that allows them. Mega Latios gets Adaptability, and so might outdamage Soul Dew Latios with his STAB attacks (when factoring in the probable base SpA increase). Mega Latias will be the only Dragon-immune Dragon (!) as well as a titanic special wall with Multiscale.


----------



## Chuck

SoldiersOfFilth said:


> Find a friend who is going, and ask them if they'll pick one up for you, and you'll pay them a little on top of the cost of the system.



I would but unfortunately I don't have any friends here, they are all 1000 miles away 

Anyway I ordered a 2DS and Y last night  it will make for a nice birthday gift to myself


----------



## Chuck

My friend code is:

3153-4889-6399


----------



## Alberto7

Finally got approval from the sis to post our friend code on the forum:

3754-6562-4772
Name is: Shinji

We're mostly playing A Link Between Worlds now, while also being in the middle of final exams week, so not much on the Poke front right now... but as soon as those two are done with, we'll get back to playing Pokemon. You might see either Pokemon X or Y being played. I play Y, she plays X.

I still haven't finished the game. I'm in Coumarine City, right after having caught Yveltal. I'm not at a competitive level yet, but I do have a few strategies planned out after I beat the E4 and get my Pokemon to lvl 100 (I'm in absolute love with Greninja, Sylveon, Aegislash, and I'm looking for a Larvesta). I'll be adding the lot of you after life stops being a pain in the ass and lets me get back to playing Pokemon.


----------



## frogunrua

So what are your thoughts on shiny values? If you don't know what I am talking about, there is a method of finding your trainers shiny value of 1-4000 something. Using this method you can also find out the shiny value of eggs before they hatch along with ivs. If the value matches your trainers it will hatch shiny. Using this people have been posting there trainers values on forums and if you have an egg matching someones you ask them to hatch it for you producing a guaranteed shiny.

I think it is a great way for breeders to finally get there perfect iv pokemon to be shiny. The only downside here is that shinies will no longer be a rare thing.


----------



## Waelstrum

I got Pokemon Y for Christmas, and have been enjoying it so far.


----------



## TheHandOfStone

frogunrua said:


> So what are your thoughts on shiny values? If you don't know what I am talking about, there is a method of finding your trainers shiny value of 1-4000 something. Using this method you can also find out the shiny value of eggs before they hatch along with ivs. If the value matches your trainers it will hatch shiny. Using this people have been posting there trainers values on forums and if you have an egg matching someones you ask them to hatch it for you producing a guaranteed shiny.
> 
> I think it is a great way for breeders to finally get there perfect iv pokemon to be shiny. The only downside here is that shinies will no longer be a rare thing.


FYI everyone, this might not work anymore. Someone modified the Instacheck software to analyze WiFi battles, and Nintendo thought this was uncool. I think the patch screwed up the ability to find shiny values as well.


----------



## frogunrua

TheHandOfStone said:


> FYI everyone, this might not work anymore. Someone modified the Instacheck software to analyze WiFi battles, and Nintendo thought this was uncool. I think the patch screwed up the ability to find shiny values as well.



I never even got it to work before they patched it but my friends did.


----------



## coreysMonster

I said I wouldn't waste money on a 2DS and Pokemon, I told myself I don't need it, I promised I'd save money instead of wasting it on games, and now I'm sitting here anxious to pick Fennekin and start kicking some Poké-ass once the 2DS and game come tomorrow.

The last console I bought was a Gamecube, I think I can justify buying a new system after all these years (at least this is what I'm telling myself to feel better about dropping 150&#8364; on a handheld and Pokemon).


----------



## TheHandOfStone

I figured I'd revive this since Diancie is gonna be a thing soon.


----------



## Alberto7

I thought some of you would like this:



That, plus all of the other incredible stuff that Nintendo is trying to pull off with this one game and I'm all


----------



## Xaios

I've been feeling particularly nostalgic regarding Pokemon lately since I started re-watching the anime on Netflix. The only game I'd actually played before now was Pearl, and I traded it away about 3.5 years ago along with my DS Lite for some Magic: The Gathering cards. And even though those cards have appreciated in value by quite a lot since I acquired them, I've regretted trading away that game and the DS ever since, because I quite enjoyed it.

So, yesterday I went and picked myself up a 3DSXL and a copy of Pokemon Y! I played for about 5 hours last night and I'm quite enjoying it, dare I say even more than Pearl. One of the nice surprises is that a lot more of the original Pokemon from Red & Blue appear in this game. That's something that I always regretted, having gotten into the game so late. Now I'm even talking to the guy that I traded my copy of Pearl to in order to get it back, so I can start getting some of the Pokemon off of it. I had a Luxray who was a badass. Hopefully he kept my old profile...

I also picked up Chrono Trigger DS for $10. Shwing! 

EDIT: If anyone is in the know, I know that Pokemon Gold and Silver allowed you to go back to Kanto region. Do HeartGold and SoulSilver as well? If so, does that iteration of Kanto have all the original Pokemon like Red & Blue/FireRed and LeafGreen?


----------



## Sofos

Xaios said:


> EDIT: If anyone is in the know, I know that Pokemon Gold and Silver allowed you to go back to Kanto region. Do HeartGold and SoulSilver as well? If so, does that iteration of Kanto have all the original Pokemon like Red & Blue/FireRed and LeafGreen?



Yup! Just be prepared to pay a little extra. They go used at Gamestop and eBay for like 50$!!!


----------



## Xaios

Sofos said:


> Yup! Just be prepared to pay a little extra. They go used at Gamestop and eBay for like 50$!!!



Damn! I guess I wasn't the only one who thought of that!


----------



## StevenC

Xaios said:


> EDIT: If anyone is in the know, I know that Pokemon Gold and Silver allowed you to go back to Kanto region. Do HeartGold and SoulSilver as well? If so, does that iteration of Kanto have all the original Pokemon like Red & Blue/FireRed and LeafGreen?



Yep! You do both Kanto and Jhoto in Heart Gold and Soul Silver.

This is probably a good time to be getting into Pokemon. Considering you've got Gen II and IV-VI playable on 3DS, and Gen III remake just around the corner, you can travel the whole Pokemon world with one device. And you can catch all the Pokemon pretty easily, too, with all the Gens compatible with one console. I'm excluding Gen I, of course, because a) it's all included in Silver/Gold, and b) it's for n00bs.


----------



## Xaios

Well, my buddy says he does still have my copy of Pearl and is willing to sell it back to me. Alas, he advised me that he did in fact wipe my original profile when he started playing, so I'm gonna have to see what's there and start fresh if I don't like it.

By the way, where the heck are all the electric Pokemon in Y? The only ones I've fought so far have belonged to trainers. I thought I'd caught a couple wild ones, only to discover they were other types using off-type attacks.

Also, SUPER glad I caught the Snorlax on the bridge. He (although I guess it's a she, but I refer to all my Pokemon as "he") is a force to be reckoned with.


----------



## Sofos

Xaios said:


> Well, my buddy says he does still have my copy of Pearl and is willing to sell it back to me. Alas, he advised me that he did in fact wipe my original profile when he started playing, so I'm gonna have to see what's there and start fresh if I don't like it.
> 
> By the way, where the heck are all the electric Pokemon in Y? The only ones I've fought so far have belonged to trainers. I thought I'd caught a couple wild ones, only to discover they were other types using off-type attacks.
> 
> Also, SUPER glad I caught the Snorlax on the bridge. He (although I guess it's a she, but I refer to all my Pokemon as "he") is a force to be reckoned with.



There pretty much are none. Same with ground, rather disappointing.


----------



## Xaios

I've had a surprising amount of fun playing this game, it's actually been quite an enjoyable experience, certainly more fun than Pearl. There hasn't been nearly as much cave slogging which is always something I've hated, and what was there was far more directed and less trial and error.

Would anyone else agree that X/Y are _easier_ games than Diamond and Pearl?

I just defeated Team Flare and captured the legendary Pokemon. Managed to do so without using my Masterball, BOUYA. On to compete for my last Gym badge.

One other question: The farthest I got playing Pearl was going through the gauntlet in order to get to the Pokemon league. I did that, but I never fought the Elite 4 or whatever they're called. Assuming I do that this time around, what comes after?


----------



## StevenC

Xaios said:


> I've had a surprising amount of fun playing this game, it's actually been quite an enjoyable experience, certainly more fun than Pearl. There hasn't been nearly as much cave slogging which is always something I've hated, and what was there was far more directed and less trial and error.
> 
> Would anyone else agree that X/Y are _easier_ games than Diamond and Pearl?
> 
> I just defeated Team Flare and captured the legendary Pokemon. Managed to do so without using my Masterball, BOUYA. On to compete for my last Gym badge.
> 
> One other question: The farthest I got playing Pearl was going through the gauntlet in order to get to the Pokemon league. I did that, but I never fought the Elite 4 or whatever they're called. Assuming I do that this time around, what comes after?



I think Pearl will always be my favourite because it's the one I played most.

I don't think they've gotten easier, so much as I've gotten better at the games. Though, I've started using exclusively Premier Balls to catch Pokemon. It's expensive but worth it. The games may have gotten more straightforward, or directed as you say.

After the Elite 4 is the Champion and then the post-story.


----------



## Xaios

What all is involved in the post-story?


----------



## StevenC

The post game is usually fairly unstructured, and is mostly what you make of it. It's a lot of Pokemon catching and doing any of the non-story distractions, like the Battle Chateau and things.

I haven't played much of the post game. I need to bring all of my Pokemon forward from Pearl and White/White 2 before I go catching 'em all.


----------



## Sofos

The post-game is extremely disappointing in X/Y. There's no cool quests or anything, or battle frontier, etc. Nowhere to level grind either, minus the E4, but unlike BW, the E4's levels/teams don't change, sadly.


----------



## metaljohn

I've found that the best places to level grind were the battle restaurants (sushi high roller and restaurant le wow). They're in Lumiose City.


----------



## Xaios

Gotcha. 

I've finished Victory Road, just gotta battle the Final 4/Champion now. My team main fight team consists of Snorlax, Delphox, Blastoise, Pidgey, Yveltal and Lucario (although ironically not the Lucario that the gym leader gave me ) I'm spending some time training up a Raichu, a Doublade (who I will later evolve into Aegislash) and a grass pokemon who's name escapes me.

Do the other starter Pokemon that I didn't choose exist in the wild at all? Would like to get them as well.


----------



## StevenC

They don't exist in the wild, but you'll get the water starter in the post game.


----------



## Xaios

Some points:
- Beat the main storyline. Final group of Pokemon consisted of Delphox, Blastoise, Snorlax, Yveltal, Raichu and Doublade.
- Caught my first shiny pokemon: a golden Geodude. Caught it on Victory road. Was touch and go though, because it appeared as part of a horde and hordes of geodude have a tendency to kill themselves with Magnitude.
- Anyone wanna exchange friend codes?


----------



## Xaios

Boy was I ever right about Pokemon Y being easier than I had remembered older games being. Playing through Black 2 now, and the grind necessary in order to challenge gym leaders is FAR more noticeable. In general leveling during the plot takes much longer. The difference is definitely the changes they made to Exp Share.


----------



## StevenC

Xaios said:


> Boy was I ever right about Pokemon Y being easier than I had remembered older games being. Playing through Black 2 now, and the grind necessary in order to challenge gym leaders is FAR more noticeable. In general leveling during the plot takes much longer. The difference is definitely the changes they made to Exp Share.



Yeah, I completely forgot they changed the Exp Share. That did make the game 10x easier.


----------



## Xaios

Indeed. I find I do enjoy X and Y's take on things more though. A lot less otherwise pointless grinding required to keep up with the plot.

So, how bout dem friend codes? Mine is 4098-4568-9394.


----------



## TheHandOfStone

We have a friend code thread that people have abandoned. Is it worth reviving, or should we just post them here from now on?


----------



## awesomeaustin

TheHandOfStone said:


> We have a friend code thread that people have abandoned. Is it worth reviving, or should we just post them here from now on?



I say revive it. I'm looking for friend safaris.


----------

